# Ftp Passive Mode Problem



## daevod (Jul 29, 2005)

hi there,
i've recently purchased a powerbook, been trying to ftp to my website using commandline in terminal but i keep getting the message "229 Entering Extended Passive Mode"...
for example when I log in the first command I type is "ls" and the terminal shows the  message "229 Entering Extended Passive Mode" and then "421 Service not available, remote server timed out. Connection closed"

actual session below, can anyone help??

[gnpp-p-144-139-30-108]~/Documents >ftp
ftp> open davidodonovan.com
Connected to davidodonovan.com.
220 fc1.ilisys.com.au FTP server ready
Name (davidodonovan.com:davidodonovan): *myusername*
331 Password required for *myusername*.
Password:
230 User *myusername* logged in.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
ftp> ls
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||45673|)
200 EPRT command successful
421 Service not available, remote server timed out. Connection closed


----------



## Andreas Muenchow (Sep 1, 2005)

I had exactly the same problem runing OS X 10.4.2 and the message below fixed it for me.

andreas

http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/07/msg04008.html

To: debian-user@lists.debian.org
Subject: vsftpd Extended Passive Mode problem
From: linux china <chinalinux@gmail.com>
Date: Fri, 29 Jul 2005 09:15:16 +0800

the ftp client has trouble to list directories on the vsftpd server
using Extended Passive Mode.


ftp> ls
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||13295|)        <-- dead here

Once I turn off epsv mode in the client side by enter 'epsv'
ftp> epsv
EPSV/EPRT on IPv4 off.

then the problem is solved, I can list directory immediately.


----------



## cstizza1 (Sep 7, 2005)

I am having an issue when I attempt to log into my Powermac.  At first I would attempt to use the ls command and it would error out.  I entered the epsv command and it seems I got one step further but it still does not work.  See log below:

229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||55932|)
500 Illegal EPRT command rejected
200 PORT command successful.
425 Can't build data connection: Connection refused.
ftp> pwd
257 "/Users/cstizza" is the current directory.
ftp> epsv
EPSV/EPRT on IPv4 off.
ftp> ls
200 PORT command successful.
dir
425 Can't build data connection: Connection refused.


Thanks
CS


----------



## jsmackey (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm not getting it; missing something somewhere...

I have the same issue, and disabling EPSV does not fix the situation for me.

I am using a PowerBook, Tiger 10.4.3, using Terminal to FTP to a Linux machine, and the ls command times out regardless if I have passive mode on or off, and EPSV on or off.

What gives? I cannot find any solution to this after searching Google high and far!

Help, please!

- Jeff


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 10, 2005)

Hmmm... "ls" isn't a standard FTP command -- "LIST" is, though... I'm not quite sure I'm understanding the problem, though... are you using a known-good FTP command?


----------



## tarbash (Mar 6, 2006)

After you login using your username and password, type 'passive' to turn off passive ftp and then type 'epsv' which turns off extended passive ftp. Then try to list the directories and files by using 'ls' and that should work.


----------



## tarbash (Mar 7, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Hmmm... "ls" isn't a standard FTP command -- "LIST" is, though... I'm not quite sure I'm understanding the problem, though... are you using a known-good FTP command?



Jeff, Please check the man page before you say that 'ls' is not a standard ftp command http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?ftp


----------

